
If can self fund, why not just hire project managers and not partners? - 10smom
Has anyone who has self funded done this approach while in incubator:<p>Hire freelance project managers to manage freelance  programmers to create and complete the projects.<p>This is approach I am taking.  I have struggled finding a co-found w/ desire and skill I need and I was thinking do I really need a cofounder, when can just use freelancer at 1st?<p>I have the passive income and some saving to boot strap for a while until working prototype is created and I am able to make a effective video  pitch of my product, so I can get accepted into some of these launch conference.  Then, with some networking and hopefully some early angel investors on board, I can find others who can have equity in the startup if they are willing to put some skin in the game.  This will give me much more time to find the right people to join my team and allow me to have something to show that maybe worthwhile for an eager tech entrepreneur, looking for a good  idea to be a part of the team.<p>I have wasted a ton of time just looking for potential co-founder.  time to get the show on the road.<p>I would appreciate any mentoring  or input  from veteran startups that followed  a similar path.  Thanks
======
DanielBMarkham
I've had experience in every configuration imaginable -- except having a
cofounder.

What I found is that farming out work is effective, but it also introduces a
lot of friction into the customer/product development cycle. Somebody you pay
just isn't going to have the passion you are, they are going to do exactly
what you tell them (and sometimes not much else), and they very, very rarely
help you get a grip on which way to go.

My conclusion is that self-funding and bootstrapping as a loner is probably
best until I absolutely must bring somebody else in, at which time I plan on
using an intern. That way I have no illusions about what I'm getting in the
deal.

I think you can do it. I would just be careful.

~~~
10smom
Thanks so much for the input dave. I am learning the hard way that some
freelancer do as little as they can for as much money as they can. I am hoping
to get to point that can find some quality interns to do some of work load. my
biggest issue is find a quality IT project manager to manage the outsoruce
project. That will take someone I will want I can work with and trust and will
to give equity into the company. Hopefully I can get into some of these tech
conference and meet people like that.

------
10smom
HOW DO I edit title so it shows it is an "ASK HN"?

